# A little spalted pecan....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a gift in the mail..Box full of mesquite and spalted pecan all cut to size for any size pens..Turned out this Majestic and regular Slimline for the sender...

Bob...thanks so much for the wood. I'll leave it up to you who gets what when you get the pens. My plan would be for you to keep the Majestic and give your buddy the Slimline...(but might not want to show him the Majestic.LOL).... Your choice...and thanks again for the blanks...jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW Jim.........those are beautiful!! Thanks a million. My friend is going to be ecstatic.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are some Beautiful pens Mate!!!


----------

